# Convertible back glass randomly opens



## HotShot74 (Mar 25, 2021)

2007 650i convertible. When the drivers door is opened the back glass lowers. It lowers everytime you open the door it lowers a little more. When you try to raise back glass it will not raise. Have had it to a couple independent shops with no success. Have replaced the battery and trunk latch. Any idea what is causing this problem?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

any of these shops have computers that can look at the body modules that control the glass?

any evidence of water damage /leaks into the control modules?

Wonder if some plastic bits in the drive are worn, letting the postion slip?? or a sensor??? lots of pieces in there....


----------

